# Going to Corner Canyon for elk tomor in storm..



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

First time up this canyon this late...any sightings? to early to late?


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

Did u have any luck i live near by and havent seen any elk moving yet? i went out this morning in a different area and didnt see any elk or even tracks..... hope you had better luck then i did?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

No elk, ran into a herd of 11 deer..


----------

